# Need some advice



## JackCivelli (Jun 1, 2020)

Lend me some advice, bhms and ffas. There’s a woman at work who brings me snacks all the time and chats with me for 5-10 minutes at my desk. This was completely unsolicited and just started happening about a month ago after we talked very briefly in the elevator. It doesn’t happen every day, but usually 2 or 3 days out of the week. Today she mentioned that she’s single (super offhandedly, not like “hey, baby, you know I’m single, right?” Lol)
How likely is it that she’s into me, and how likely is it that she’s a feeder?

Of course, real life is not like the fat kink stories. As much as I would like to think this lady is trying to fatten me up, I’m pretty sure the snacks are a gesture. But I mean, it happens so often, and over the course of a month, I’ll bet she has spent $30 on me. I’m a pretty big guy, so if she’s into me, she is def at least into fat guys. And fat guys like snacks, am I right, fat guys?

So... two things two consider:

1. I’m the security director here and she is on the security team (we were basically the only group here during quarantine) so I am technically her boss. This could be just a butter-up-your-boss situation. Maybe she wants a promotion.

2. Even though I’m over her department, she doesn’t report to me at all. Not even her superviorsor reports to me. It’s sort of convoluted to explain, but basically, the only thing I have to do with her is that I manage her team’s payroll, and she’s there for the monthly security meetings. The only thing I could do for her is transfer her to another area, or promote her, but she doesn’t seem to be angling for a promotion.

I guess another thing to consider is that I’m her boss, and while our company conduct guidelines doesn’t have a policy for this, it would probably be looked at with scrutiny at best.
Right now, I’m just being polite and chatting and accepting snacks (I know that might not be wise, but fuck it, I’m not turning down free snacks lol). 

So, by the reckoning of the dims community, how likely is it she’s into me?


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2020)

If she wasn't at all enjoying bringing you snacks, and was just trying to butter you up, I strongly suspect you'd be able to tell. That said, I could imagine a lot of other possibilities within the realm of "she's enjoying this too":
- She likes pleasing people, and successfully guessed that snacks are a good way to please you.
- She has the classic 'Italian-grandmother' personality where she loves to feed people and see them happy, and is delighted to have someone who is simply enjoys the food, and isn't all "Well, I shouldn't really have this, maybe half a piece and put the rest in the lunchroom..."
- Consciously or not, she's looking for a 'work husband.' Having that somewhat caring/nurturing bond with someone at work really works for some people, maybe all the more when the other half is in a position of some sort of power.
- She is a feeder of some degree (and who knows how much self-awareness), and is really happy to get her kicks by feeding you and watching how fat you are getting, and that outlet is all that she wants from this
- She is a feeder, and is interested in you, and may or may not share your concerns about mixing private and work relationships.

I'm sure I've missed possibilities, too. 

How you tell one from another? Honestly I have no clue.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 1, 2020)

Tad said:


> If she wasn't at all enjoying bringing you snacks, and was just trying to butter you up, I strongly suspect you'd be able to tell. That said, I could imagine a lot of other possibilities within the realm of "she's enjoying this too":
> - She likes pleasing people, and successfully guessed that snacks are a good way to please you.
> - She has the classic 'Italian-grandmother' personality where she loves to feed people and see them happy, and is delighted to have someone who is simply enjoys the food, and isn't all "Well, I shouldn't really have this, maybe half a piece and put the rest in the lunchroom..."
> - Consciously or not, she's looking for a 'work husband.' Having that somewhat caring/nurturing bond with someone at work really works for some people, maybe all the more when the other half is in a position of some sort of power.
> ...


Ah yeah, I didn’t think about the whole work husband thing. That could be.
Basically, more information is needed. She hasn’t said anything that is an obvious, “hey, I’m flirting with you”. And unless she does, I’m not making any kind of move.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jun 1, 2020)

I have been her, in both potential scenarios. I’ve had times when I’ve been flirting and secretly wanted to feed someone and I’ve also been misinterpreted by people as being interested in fetish things that I don’t actually like (I’ve had a few men assume I’m a sub or a little.) There’s really no way to know what she actually wants without doing a little prying, which is weird in a workplace setting.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 1, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I have been her, in both potential scenarios. I’ve had times when I’ve been flirting and secretly wanted to feed someone and I’ve also been misinterpreted by people as being interested in fetish things that I don’t actually like (I’ve had a few men assume I’m a sub or a little.) There’s really no way to know what she actually wants without doing a little prying, which is weird in a workplace setting.


Right.
She’s pretty cute, so I’m hoping she gives me a clearer signal. I wouldn’t mind slightly risking my job if I knew she was interested. But risking my job to only find out if she’s interested is a different story.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 1, 2020)

So, I have a similar situation going on where I work. Luckily, she is not in my chain of command at all, so there's that. 

As for your specific situation, a couple of things:
1. There's nothing wrong with getting to know your coworker. There's a very good possibility that she is totally into you. See where she takes it. Do all of the things you'd normally do to get to know a woman. If a gal was bringing me snacks throughout the week, I'd find some way to let her know how much you enjoy your interactions with her. See if she steps up her game, so to speak.

2. You can easily find out if she's a feeder. If you have a book you can casually show her or mention an article that you've read. If she's a feeder, she'll perk right up.

I wish you the best. This could be the beginning of something special for you.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 2, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Lend me some advice, bhms and ffas. There’s a woman at work who brings me snacks all the time and chats with me for 5-10 minutes at my desk. This was completely unsolicited and just started happening about a month ago after we talked very briefly in the elevator. It doesn’t happen every day, but usually 2 or 3 days out of the week. Today she mentioned that she’s single (super offhandedly, not like “hey, baby, you know I’m single, right?” Lol)
> How likely is it that she’s into me, and how likely is it that she’s a feeder?
> 
> Of course, real life is not like the fat kink stories. As much as I would like to think this lady is trying to fatten me up, I’m pretty sure the snacks are a gesture. But I mean, it happens so often, and over the course of a month, I’ll bet she has spent $30 on me. I’m a pretty big guy, so if she’s into me, she is def at least into fat guys. And fat guys like snacks, am I right, fat guys?
> ...



Here's a possibility. I like sabotaging other people's slimming diets. Could she be trying to fatten you up just for the fun of it?


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> So, I have a similar situation going on where I work. Luckily, she is not in my chain of command at all, so there's that.
> 
> As for your specific situation, a couple of things:
> 1. There's nothing wrong with getting to know your coworker. There's a very good possibility that she is totally into you. See where she takes it. Do all of the things you'd normally do to get to know a woman. If a gal was bringing me snacks throughout the week, I'd find some way to let her know how much you enjoy your interactions with her. See if she steps up her game, so to speak.
> ...



ah that’s a good idea! I never thought of that. now I just need to think of a good reference...


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Here's a possibility. I like sabotaging other people's slimming diets. Could she be trying to fatten you up just for the fun of it?


Tbh I would be super into that, and I would love for that to be the case, but I kind of doubt it. I don’t exactly look like someone who’s trying to diet lol
There’s always food in my office and I’d say about half the time she comes in I’m already eating something.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

Just lean back and rub your belly and see how she reacts.


----------



## Ffancy (Jun 2, 2020)

Corey said:


> Just lean back and rub your belly and see how she reacts.


This is great advice. If she looks like her brain melted from the hotness for a second, she may be an FFA who is into you! I nearly lost my train of thought this morning when a man I’m attracted to started eating a fudgsicle in a zoom call we were on... It’s been a long isolation period


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> This is great advice. If she looks like her brain melted from the hotness for a second, she may be an FFA who is into you! I nearly lost my train of thought this morning when a man I’m attracted to started eating a fudgsicle in a zoom call we were on... It’s been a long isolation period



@JackCivelli Yeah, take it from a pair of FFAs. Lean back and rub your belly and see how she responds. It’s one of the hottest things a man can do. 

@Ffancy  I hope for many more fudge sickle zoom meetings for you in the near future. The fact that he likes fudge sickles makes him even better in my opinion...those things are great.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> This is great advice. If she looks like her brain melted from the hotness for a second, she may be an FFA who is into you! I nearly lost my train of thought this morning when a man I’m attracted to started eating a fudgsicle in a zoom call we were on... It’s been a long isolation period


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

Corey said:


> Just lean back and rub your belly and see how she reacts.



i never thought of that either! I’m terrible at fat flirting! Lol

I’ll give it a try, though!


----------



## landshark (Jun 2, 2020)

Man if you weren’t in her supervisory chain I’d say just go for the frontal assault and ask if she’d like to link up for a coffee sometime.

Have you noticed her doing things like that for others in the work areas?


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

happily_married said:


> Man if you weren’t in her supervisory chain I’d say just go for the frontal assault and ask if she’d like to link up for a coffee sometime.
> 
> Have you noticed her doing things like that for others in the work areas?


I haven’t noticed her bringing anyone else food, but I don’t work directly with her. I’m over security operations, making sure everyone has uniforms, there’s gas budgeted for patrol cars, people aren’t letting their security licenses renew, etc. I sometimes work with the monitoring team, watching cctv cams and emergency dispatch. She works at the security desk, handling complaints and stuff. So I rarely see her at all unless she comes to my office, or during the security meetings.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 2, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I haven’t noticed her bringing anyone else food, but I don’t work directly with her. I’m over security operations, making sure everyone has uniforms, there’s gas budgeted for patrol cars, people aren’t letting their security licenses renew, etc. I sometimes work with the monitoring team, watching cctv cams and emergency dispatch. She works at the security desk, handling complaints and stuff. So I rarely see her at all unless she comes to my office, or during the security meetings.


*expire not renew


----------



## Shotha (Jun 2, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Tbh I would be super into that, and I would love for that to be the case, but I kind of doubt it. I don’t exactly look like someone who’s trying to diet lol
> There’s always food in my office and I’d say about half the time she comes in I’m already eating something.



Here's an idea. Lean back, push your belly out as far as it will go, rub it and say, "Jeez! Look how fat I'm getting! Do you think that I should go on a diet or something?" Then watch how she reacts. I she contradicts that you're not fat, or if she looks disappointed, then you could be on to something.


----------



## landshark (Jun 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Here's an idea. Lean back, push your belly out as far as it will go, rub it and say, "Jeez! Look how fat I'm getting! Do you think that I should go on a diet or something?" Then watch how she reacts. I she contradicts that you're not fat, or if she looks disappointed, then you could be on to something.



next level.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 3, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Here's an idea. Lean back, push your belly out as far as it will go, rub it and say, "Jeez! Look how fat I'm getting! Do you think that I should go on a diet or something?" Then watch how she reacts. I she contradicts that you're not fat, or if she looks disappointed, then you could be on to something.


I think I’m going to be a little more subtle than sticking my belly in her face lol
One thing I haven’t done yet is go visit her on shift. I’ll go by for a visit tomorrow and see how she reacts.


----------



## Corey (Jun 3, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I think I’m going to be a little more subtle than sticking my belly in her face lol
> One thing I haven’t done yet is go visit her on shift. I’ll go by for a visit tomorrow and see how she reacts.



Good idea. Visiting her on shift will let her know that you made an effort, especially if all of her other visits were her efforts. I think that’s a good first step, Jack.


----------



## landshark (Jun 3, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I think I’m going to be a little more subtle than sticking my belly in her face lol
> One thing I haven’t done yet is go visit her on shift. I’ll go by for a visit tomorrow and see how she reacts.



be subtle. “Make the rounds.” Make sure you visit others too so you’ve given yourself an out.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 3, 2020)

Ok, so that went pretty well! I went to the security desk to visit her and brought some donuts, since she always brings me food. She insisted I have a couple of them, so of course I obliged. I tried the casual tummy rub that was suggested, saying that I already had a big breakfast but a couple extra donuts wouldn’t do any noticeable damage. She laughed, but I couldn’t see any clear “brain melting” signs lol so idk.

No real clear sign of her being a feeder, but I think definitely a clearer sign of her being into me. She’s never actually physically touched me before, but this morning she touched me 3 times while we were talking. Once on the shoulder, once on the chest, once on the hand.
I’m tempted at this point to make a move because the touching did feel like a real signal, but of course she could just be a touchy-feely type.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 3, 2020)

Corey said:


> Good idea. Visiting her on shift will let her know that you made an effort, especially if all of her other visits were her efforts. I think that’s a good first step, Jack.


When I visited her today she seemed both surprised and happy that I came, so I think you were right. She at least liked that I sort of returned the favor.


----------



## Rob hudson (Jun 3, 2020)

Wouldn't it be a hoot if she was a member here? Talk about a small world


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 3, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> Wouldn't it be a hoot if she was a member here? Talk about a small world


Haha yeah I thought about that. If she is, she probably hasn’t been active in a while, because I think I’m pretty recognizeable by my profile pic.
I have looked around here and some of the other community sites (ffambro and FF, namely) to see if I could see anyone who could possibly be her lol
No dice, so far.

also, maybe slightly pathetic on my part?


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Haha yeah I thought about that. If she is, she probably hasn’t been active in a while, because I think I’m pretty recognizeable by my profile pic.
> I have looked around here and some of the other community sites (ffambro and FF, namely) to see if I could see anyone who could possibly be her lol
> No dice, so far.
> 
> also, maybe slightly pathetic on my part?



I think most FA are 'in the wild' rather than on sites, and a lot probably haven't even fully articulated their FA-ness, even to themselves. 

But that sounded like good progress today. And that she insisted you eat a couple of the donuts? That is a real sign of feederishness, to my mind. If you do it again, bring something you like and mention that you made sure to bring something you like because you figure she'd insist you have some, and watch how much she squirms at that comment?


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 3, 2020)

Tad said:


> I think most FA are 'in the wild' rather than on sites, and a lot probably haven't even fully articulated their FA-ness, even to themselves.
> 
> But that sounded like good progress today. And that she insisted you eat a couple of the donuts? That is a real sign of feederishness, to my mind. If you do it again, bring something you like and mention that you made sure to bring something you like because you figure she'd insist you have some, and watch how much she squirms at that comment?


That would be fun! I’m still trying to be careful though. She might think it’s weird if she’s not actually into feeding.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 4, 2020)

Of course, there is one other possibility. Could it be that she just thinks that you're a nice guy? She might not be looking for a date (I'm not saying that a date is not a possibility.) and she might not be a feeder. She just likes you...


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 4, 2020)

So, I just decided to go for it.

And now I have a date!


----------



## Tad (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice  Cheering for you!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> So, I just decided to go for it.
> 
> And now I have a date!



Wonderful news!


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 5, 2020)

The date is tonight and I’m nervous about finding out whether she’s a FFA or a feeder or if she’s neither and just likes me in spite of my weight. It sure I’m gonna bring it up, but I’m hoping to be able to sort of feel it out.


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> The date is tonight and I’m nervous about finding out whether she’s a FFA or a feeder or if she’s neither and just likes me in spite of my weight. It sure I’m gonna bring it up, but I’m hoping to be able to sort of feel it out.



Good luck!


----------



## Tempere (Jun 5, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> The date is tonight and I’m nervous about finding out whether she’s a FFA or a feeder or if she’s neither and just likes me in spite of my weight. It sure I’m gonna bring it up, but I’m hoping to be able to sort of feel it out.



good luck sir


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> The date is tonight and I’m nervous about finding out whether she’s a FFA or a feeder or if she’s neither and just likes me in spite of my weight. It sure I’m gonna bring it up, but I’m hoping to be able to sort of feel it out.



Good luck.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Jun 6, 2020)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Ffancy (Jun 6, 2020)

Hope it went well! This is the most gripping tale on here haha


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 6, 2020)

Well..... how'd it go? "Enquiring" minds want to know.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 7, 2020)

I take the fact that he hasn’t posted yet to be an extremely positive sign.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 8, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> I take the fact that he hasn’t posted yet to be an extremely positive sign.


You are correct! Lol
The date went really well. We’re both into a lot of the same things, and I’m always a sucker for a girl who likes horror movies and punk rock haha 
On the “is she a feeder” front, I have an answer, sort of. I’m leaning heavily toward the idea that age is, but might not know that that’s a thing, yet. She never used any of the terms feeder, feedee, ffa, bhm, etc. but she did confess to having liked big guys with beards for as long as she can remember, and said she loves it when a guy has a big appetite. So, while she didn’t specifically say “I’d love to see you gain” or anything to that effect, I feel fairly confident that she would.
One date actually became two dates because after our dinner date on Friday, we decided to go on a coffee date, Saturday afternoon. 
We talked about the work thing, and basically just decided not to tell anyone at work and hope we fly under the radar. We’re definitely going to be doing this again.

We’re going out again on Wednesday. I wanted to casually invite her to a buffet, but none of them around here are open yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2020)

Sounds like a fantastic start!

Despite the decades that there have been sites on the web talking about feedism, my impression is that a lot, maybe a majority, of people who feel these kinks have never sought out information about it, or maybe touched on it briefly but shied away from identifying with it because what they were exposed to was not a good match with their feelings (a woman reading about gay male chubby chasers, hearing about the movie 'Feed' when you are more of a nurturing feeder, etc). So that she hasn't used the terms likely isn't too big of a adeal.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 8, 2020)

Tad said:


> Sounds like a fantastic start!
> 
> Despite the decades that there have been sites on the web talking about feedism, my impression is that a lot, maybe a majority, of people who feel these kinks have never sought out information about it, or maybe touched on it briefly but shied away from identifying with it because what they were exposed to was not a good match with their feelings (a woman reading about gay male chubby chasers, hearing about the movie 'Feed' when you are more of a nurturing feeder, etc). So that she hasn't used the terms likely isn't too big of a adeal.


I *hate* the movie Feed. Like a death feeder volunteering to be the representative of the entire feedism community.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I *hate* the movie Feed. Like a death feeder volunteering to be the representative of the entire feedism community.



Yep -- but it is also the only reference to feedism that some people will have heard, and they may be like "I'm obviously not a feeder/feedee, because I'm not like _that_!" One confusing representation can take people a long time to get over. (I didn't question being straight until my mid-20s, despite many signs otherwise, because when I was hitting puberty the famous representatives of being gay were The Village People and I found them kind of repulsive, so clearly I wasn't even a bit gay because I didn't like _that_!) Most other representations of feedism-without-the-label or willful fatness or gluttony aren't a whole lot easier to embrace, which is part of why I'm certain there are a lot of people who have the feelings but don't identify with the labels (plus many won't have encountered any representation).


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 8, 2020)

Tad said:


> Yep -- but it is also the only reference to feedism that some people will have heard, and they may be like "I'm obviously not a feeder/feedee, because I'm not like _that_!" One confusing representation can take people a long time to get over. (I didn't question being straight until my mid-20s, despite many signs otherwise, because when I was hitting puberty the famous representatives of being gay were The Village People and I found them kind of repulsive, so clearly I wasn't even a bit gay because I didn't like _that_!) Most other representations of feedism-without-the-label or willful fatness or gluttony aren't a whole lot easier to embrace, which is part of why I'm certain there are a lot of people who have the feelings but don't identify with the labels (plus many won't have encountered any representation).


Right. That’s a good comparison. I never thought of it like that.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> You are correct! Lol
> The date went really well. We’re both into a lot of the same things, and I’m always a sucker for a girl who likes horror movies and punk rock haha
> On the “is she a feeder” front, I have an answer, sort of. I’m leaning heavily toward the idea that age is, but might not know that that’s a thing, yet. She never used any of the terms feeder, feedee, ffa, bhm, etc. but she did confess to having liked big guys with beards for as long as she can remember, and said she loves it when a guy has a big appetite. So, while she didn’t specifically say “I’d love to see you gain” or anything to that effect, I feel fairly confident that she would.
> One date actually became two dates because after our dinner date on Friday, we decided to go on a coffee date, Saturday afternoon.
> ...



So, she confessed to liking "big guys". Remember that a lot of people use the word "big" as a euphemism for "fat". I'll never forget when I posted a personal ad saying that I was looking for a "big guy". I received replies from all manner of big men but none of them were fat, which is what I wanted. LOL

It's also why we have big & tall shops rather than "fat & tall" shops.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 9, 2020)

By context she was clear that she meant that she liked fat guys. And that she likes men with appetites.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2020)

If I were in your shoes, I would have popped the crucial question by now: "So would you like to see me get fatter?"


----------



## Frogman (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow. I’m really glad I decided to read this thread! What a wonderful turn of events! Thanks so much for sharing, Jack. Love and hope often seem in short supply these days, and you’ve provided us with both.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 11, 2020)

Frogman said:


> Wow. I’m really glad I decided to read this thread! What a wonderful turn of events! Thanks so much for sharing, Jack. Love and hope often seem in short supply these days, and you’ve provided us with both.


Haha glad to know other people enjoyed this little journey. I kind of felt weird posting it at first. It felt like asking my middle school buddies if they thought a girl in class liked me lol


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 11, 2020)

Another update 

I guess I can start using her name now. It’s Melissa. It felt weird to keep referring to her as “she” lol


First of all, I feel kind of stupid because this whole time I haven’t been completely sure what ethnicity she was. At first I thought she was white but kind of tan, then I thought maybe Hispanic, possibly part Asian, but I eventually chalked it up to her being sort of ethnically ambiguous. I found out last night she’s Comanche.
... like my mom and her entire family...

#racerecognitionfail
Lol

Anyway, we talked a little bit about feederism last night at dinner, and she seemed to approach with caution. I was afraid she wasn’t into it but was being polite. But then she mentioned that she used to have an account on Fantasy Feeder but she didn’t like some of her interactions there went. So I finally asked her plainly if she was a feeder and not only did she say that she was, but that she thought she’d already made that clear the other night we were talking about our preferences. I guess that was what I supposed to extrapolate from her saying she likes fat guys with appetites. 

#kinkrecognitionfail
Lol

So I’m excited, but I also feel double-stupid lol
Everyone who said I should just ask her, I guess you were right! I’ve been burned by confessing my kink more than once, so maybe that’s why I was being overly cautious. 
idk anyway, this is my first actual instance of meeting a feeder in the wild, and I’m super excited about this. Thanks to everyone for your advice and helping me muster the courage to advance this


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m reading *successes*, not fails! Communications between humans is imperfect, so misses of all kinds are routine (he ruefully shared, thinking of his own recent miss).

You were both motivated. You both kept at it, neither of you giving up over uncertainty. *You made the connection* and now you plural are on to a present and immediate future of mutually exciting possibilities!

_Congratulations to you both!_

And thanks for sharing. Some of us out here really, really need hope.


----------



## Tempere (Jun 11, 2020)

Congrats sir. You approached it as most would’ve I feel in terms of the kink stuff.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 11, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> I’m reading *successes*, not fails! Communications between humans is imperfect, so misses of all kinds are routine (he ruefully shared, thinking of his own recent miss).
> 
> You were both motivated. You both kept at it, neither of you giving up over uncertainty. *You made the connection* and now you plural are on to a present and immediate future of mutually exciting possibilities!
> 
> ...


I’m so glad people are getting positive vibes off of this thread!
I’m glad I got to share it with you all!


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 11, 2020)

@JackCivelli - Hope it all works out for you two and she’ll come and say hello to us!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 11, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Haha glad to know other people enjoyed this little journey. I kind of felt weird posting it at first. It felt like asking my middle school buddies if they thought a girl in class liked me lol



It's always nice to hear about people finding love. It brings hope to others, who haven't found it yet.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 16, 2020)

This update has made me smile. Really good to hear good positive news.


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Another update
> 
> I guess I can start using her name now. It’s Melissa. It felt weird to keep referring to her as “she” lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay!! I found it! This thread is about meeeeeee


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Another update
> 
> I guess I can start using her name now. It’s Melissa. It felt weird to keep referring to her as “she” lol
> 
> ...


BAE!


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 19, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Yay!! I found it! This thread is about meeeeeee
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



Welcome to the board, Melissa!


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> Welcome to the board, Melissa!


Thank you!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay Jack and Mel!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 20, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Yay!! I found it! This thread is about meeeeeee
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



_Daaaaah!_—I just now made the connection! Right there, your name—Mel—that Jack mentioned—i missed it!. Dallas, TX—missed that.

Welcome welcome welcome! So glad you’re here! So glad you and Jack have connected! (Secretly wondering if i’ll also see you over on other sites your bae frequents.)


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Yay!! I found it! This thread is about meeeeeee
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



I had totally failed to put the pieces together, thank you for making it obvious for the oblivious among us!

But given that you said in your intro that you have lurked around all the fat/feedist communities, did you recognize him from online? Or was it really just random?


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 20, 2020)

Tad said:


> I had totally failed to put the pieces together, thank you for making it obvious for the oblivious among us!
> 
> But given that you said in your intro that you have lurked around all the fat/feedist communities, did you recognize him from online? Or was it really just random?


No, I don’t remember ever seeing him in the community before. But neither of us have been active for long periods of time, so we probably weren’t often active members at the same time. It’s also very possible that I saw him before and just didn’t recognize him. I’ve seen a LOT of hot fat guys over the years. When I met him at work I just thought he was my chunky hunky boss!

By the way, he said he isnt really my boss, but he most certainly is! Everyone on the security team knows who he is lol


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 20, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> _Daaaaah!_—I just now made the connection! Right there, your name—Mel—that Jack mentioned—i missed it!. Dallas, TX—missed that.
> 
> Welcome welcome welcome! So glad you’re here! So glad you and Jack have connected! (Secretly wondering if i’ll also see you over on other sites your bae frequents.)


Yay! Thank you!
I’ve had an account on Fantasy Feeder for yearssssss, but I haven’t actually participated much in chat or anything. Maybe I will now!


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 20, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Yay! Thank you!
> I’ve had an account on Fantasy Feeder for yearssssss, but I haven’t actually participated much in chat or anything. Maybe I will now!



I was until recently in the Fantasy Feeder group, but I pulled my membership because I felt I was aged out, a lot of younger folks there, which I felt I had very little in common with besides my preference. 

I really enjoy being on Dimensions because there are very friendly people here closer to my age range, and I feel much more comfortable posting. 

I know some folks are in both groups, but I feel I made a good decision and I'm really happy to be part of the Dimensions Family!


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 3, 2020)

Hope we’ll get an update soon.


----------



## Rob hudson (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow, what a small world. I was joking earlier when I said toward the top of this thread that maybe she was a member. Little did I know lol


----------



## Kompliziert (Jul 5, 2020)

This is the most amazing thing ever!! I'm so jealous of you for finding a feedee!! I hope I can be so lucky one day!! OMG, I'm so happy for you both!!!


----------



## MickRidem (Jul 6, 2020)

Cutest story ever!! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Mainegal (Jul 8, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Lend me some advice, bhms and ffas. There’s a woman at work who brings me snacks all the time and chats with me for 5-10 minutes at my desk. This was completely unsolicited and just started happening about a month ago after we talked very briefly in the elevator. It doesn’t happen every day, but usually 2 or 3 days out of the week. Today she mentioned that she’s single (super offhandedly, not like “hey, baby, you know I’m single, right?” Lol)
> How likely is it that she’s into me, and how likely is it that she’s a feeder?
> 
> Of course, real life is not like the fat kink stories. As much as I would like to think this lady is trying to fatten me up, I’m pretty sure the snacks are a gesture. But I mean, it happens so often, and over the course of a month, I’ll bet she has spent $30 on me. I’m a pretty big guy, so if she’s into me, she is def at least into fat guys. And fat guys like snacks, am I right, fat guys?
> ...



Just ask her out


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 9, 2020)

Mainegal said:


> Just ask her out



He did!


----------



## JackCivelli (Jul 9, 2020)

Mainegal said:


> Just ask her out


I did indeed and it turned out quite nicely!


----------



## stevita (Jul 23, 2020)

Omg. This is a real life feedist love story for the ages.


----------

